# Prozess im Task Manager beenden...



## themadman (22. März 2005)

Servus Leute,

Wenn man im Task Manager einen Prozess beenden will kann es vorkommen, dass folgender Text in einer MessageBox dargestellt ist:

"Der Vorgang konnte nicht ausgeführt werden.

Zugriff verweigert"

Es ist sozusagen nicht möglich diesen Prozess zu beenden... (ist z.B bei Norton Antivirus der Fall ccapp.exe)

Wie bekommt man soetwas hin hat einer ne Ahnung?

MfG
Mike


----------



## Shakie (22. März 2005)

Es ist möglich, mit API-Funktionen Prozesse beenden. Ich kann dir aber nicht sagen, ob das in deinem Fall auch funktioniert. Schau mal hier.


----------



## Filone (23. März 2005)

Es geht definitiv nicht, denn die neueren Versionen von FWs und AVs lassen das nicht zu.

Eine Möglichkeit ist, mit 'CreateRemoteThread' einen RemoteThread zu erzeugen und dann den Prozess zu beenden.

Du hast aber bestimmt nichts illegales vor, oder madman ?  

//edit :

übrigens geht es nicht, weil die neueren Versionen API-Hooks integriert haben die Du erstmal umgehen musst. Nur als Information...


----------



## themadman (23. März 2005)

Danke erstmal für eure Hilfe,

ursprünglich wollte ich auch eine solche sperre in mein Programm einbauen, so dass man es nicht aus dem Task Manager beenden kann... wollte nicht wissen ob es irgendwie geht einen solchen Prozess zu beenden.

Aber ich muss sagen bei einigen Sachen hätte ich es schon gerne sie während der Laufzeit zu beenden auch wenn im Task Manager diese Fehlermeldung kommt.
Hab damit eh nichts illegales vor. Nur geht es mir zum Beispiel auf den Keks, wenn Norton abstüzt und mir mein PC auch sagt das die Anwendung ccApp mit einer CPU Auslastung von fast 100% läuft, doch ich möchte den Prozess dann doch gern beenden, da es sich mit einer solchen CPU Auslastung beschissen arbeiten lässt und ich nicht jedes mal den PC Neustarten kann.

Hoffe versteht jetzt was ich mein.

Wäre über weitere Hilfe sehr dankbar.

Mike


----------



## meilon (23. März 2005)

Hi,
 ich bin mal ebend schnell durch AllAPI gerannt, hab aber nix für dein Problem gefunden. Kannst ja nochmaln selber schaun. Aber wenn es da nix gibt, behebt dein Problem keine API.

 aber ich hätte da eine Idee! Du schreibst ein Programm, wass dein Prozess überwacht. Und sobald es geschlossen wird, rufst du es neu auf.

 Was besseres fällt mir nicht ein.

 cya


----------

